# Changed battery and now getting P1701 code and trans is shifting oddly



## carshownut7 (Feb 2, 2018)

*Changed battery and trans is shifting oddly; now getting P1701 code*

Changed battery and transmission is not shifting right. Went there and they said it was P1701 TCM module. I have 2007 Nissan Murano I just bought with 78,000 miles on it. What do i do?


----------



## carshownut7 (Feb 2, 2018)

when it is cold, it runs fine. when it warms up, it shifts from low to high at a low rpm and engine lugs


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll have to drive it for awhile so that it will relearn itself.


----------



## tirepressure (May 1, 2018)

Is it fixed ?


----------

